# First Marlin



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

My wife and I were blessed today with our first White Marlin. It was caught on a blue and white Islander in 300' of water. Of course it hit our lightest rig - a 6/0 with 40lb test. One jump and 40 minutes later we had her boatside. We could not have asked for a better day.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrata man!! That looks like a hefty ****** to break you in. Looks to have some huge shoulders....That will definitely give you the offshore bug!

Edited:
Looking at this again...are you sure he had rounded fins (i.e not rat blue)? He just seems too long and fat to be a ******...could be close to the record...Just saying'.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

October and White Marlin fishing ranks high on my list of favorite times for fishing. It's right up there with April for Cobes and the first trips offshore in the spring. Congrats but I don't see any pics of anyone taking a swim back at the dock....


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

atlantacapt said:


> Congrata man!! That looks like a hefty ****** to break you in. Looks to have some huge shoulders....That will definitely give you the offshore bug!
> 
> Edited:
> Looking at this again...are you sure he had rounded fins (i.e not rat blue)? He just seems too long and fat to be a ******...could be close to the record...Just saying'.


Yep when they're that size you need to check the anal fin. Roundy ****** Pointy Blue.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome catch!! Congrats!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish congrats!


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Nice fish! Congratulations.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a big ******. Congrats!


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you all, I am fairly new to the blue water arena, but have put forth a lot of effort. To be honest, I just assumed it was a white, and never considered it to be a blue. I was suprised by its girth. It did sound to the bottom which I did not expect.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE First of many I hope!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

atlantacapt said:


> Congrata man!! That looks like a hefty ****** to break you in. Looks to have some huge shoulders....That will definitely give you the offshore bug!
> 
> Edited:
> Looking at this again...are you sure he had rounded fins (i.e not rat blue)? He just seems too long and fat to be a ******...could be close to the record...Just saying'.


We took a closer look at enlarged photos and it looks like the anal fin is rounded. Thank you guys!


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah thats a stud ****** alright.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

congrats on a nice white!!!beautiful fish!


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

It's hopeless now....your hooked for good. Lol.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cool. Gotta love chritening the boat with a Marlin..


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

That dorsal sure looks like a blue to me!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

gamefisherman said:


> That dorsal sure looks like a blue to me!


I was kind of thinking the same thing!!!!.....Hell man...It doesn't matter....Congrats on y'all's first billfish!!!!...No matter what it is. ...I sure hope someone went swimming!!!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job! Congrats.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

finfever61 said:


> Yep when they're that size you need to check the anal fin. Roundy ****** Pointy Blue.


You should check the anal fin anyway, some of these White Marlin might be Roundscale Spearfish.

http://www.eregulations.com/florida...le-spearfish-from-list-of-prohibited-species/

John


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

I was so exited I jumped into the water out there,should have waited to get back to the dock!!


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice ******!! Congrats!


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

That is a big fish, especially on that 40 lb. test, my palms got sweaty when I heard the story. You and your wife is a good fishing team. Keep it up guys!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## BILLCH8SR (Aug 17, 2012)

Great fish ! congrats !


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics!


----------

